# Dressed up Slimline



## Hubert (Feb 20, 2013)

I used Black Walnut with Maple and Rosewood accents. It is finished with CA


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice design, quality workmanship and presentation.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 20, 2013)

Impressive.:hatsoff:


----------



## BarbS (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice contrast using the Maple with the Black Walnut.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 21, 2013)

Very Nicely Done


----------

